# Forum More Stuff Debate & Technical Discussion  AS2870-2011 Slabs and Footing Standard

## MattTaylor1973

Hi, 
I'm chasing the AS2870-2011 Slabs and footing standard and was hoping some kind person would be able to supply me with a copy? 
Appreciate your help.
Cheers matt

----------


## ag2022

Same here. If anyone know of download link pls help. Need to check strip footing sizes.

----------


## ag2022

nvm. found it.

----------

